# Name Calling



## intofitness23 (Aug 11, 2004)

Just wanted to say...I realize I did some name calling on the thread about "females working out" but Im not the only one. I was called "fat ass, large, ignorant etc" numerous times...so maybe someone needs to say something to all the people on here who also like to call names..especially the fact that they called me those names not even seeing my pics nor do they know me at all. There are so many bitches on here its ubelievable and still cant get over how you women think a girl is not fit because she doesnt have a lot of muscle like you. Can you say ignornant?? Ok now go ahead and close this thread....Im sure you cant wait. God knows why I ever came on this site....bunch of losers obsessed with being HUGE  

Ps. Brooke Burke is way more hot than anyone on here and she is a TRUE example of a VERY FIT WOMAN...so you jealous people get over.........


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

Really it is all just personal preference.  I think Brooke Burke is hot and looks great BUT I also think chicks with muscles look good too.


----------



## intofitness23 (Aug 11, 2004)

HELLO....chicks with muscles do look good. Brooke Burke has muscle..but not a lot of muscle like these women bodybuilders. OMG i think there is no way to get through to anyone on here. I am not saying I dont like muscles but just not to where it looks manly..OK????????? GEEZ


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

Dude, that is your preference.  A lot of guys don't like that look but a lot of guys do.  I don't understand why you are so anrgy because some people like their women to be muscular (or in this case more muscular than Brooke Burke).  It is like you telling me that I am an asshole because I love to eat steak and you think red meat is bad for you.  It is a matter of preference.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 11, 2004)

Ummm, me thinks it is a she, not a dude.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

Also, it is not cool to come onto a bodybuilding forum and say things like that when there are women here that are going to read it.  Just because you don't like doesn't give you the right to tear down their years of hard work.  the girls here look great and I have a lot of respect for them and what they do with their bodies (also, the girls here are really smart and probably wont help you out if you have questions if you keep being mean to them...hint. hint.).  Likewise, a girl could come on this board and make a post saying that guys with big muscles look over grown and gross.  I have seen girls get disgusted by my legs, shouldrs, traps...etc.  and I am not that big.  But whatever, we do this for ourselves, not for anyone else.

If you are so body critical why don't you balls up and post a picture of yourself and let the girls tell you what they think of your body.  Afterall, it is only fair since you can see all of their pictures.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> Ummm, me thinks it is a she, not a dude.




Oh really??

In that case edit last post......Post your picture and let the girls and the guys here tell you what they think about your pictures.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 11, 2004)

The single most useful atribute to have on this or any forum is a ruber chin. Intelect, er .. intalect, er uhh whatever that word is you know. That one helps but the chin part is a must. Ya just can't take this stuff personal. That getting achieved makes this place a blast to hang out at, plus there are people reading that have been through whatever troubles that you might encounter to help you through the moment.

Like all other places ... you get what you give.


----------



## trHawT (Aug 11, 2004)

Intofitness23, don't let a few people ruin your views of this forum.  I ran into a similar problem a little while back.  People are here to help.  There are LOTS of cool people here.  This is actually one of the best fitness forums I've seen.  I plan to stay here a while . . . after I get back from the desert.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 11, 2004)

Be aware and come back safe trHawt ...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2004)

did anyone watch the last episode of Trading Spouses? the final episode was last night...

anyway, *intofitness23* reminds me of the large trailor park trash chick.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> Intofitness23, don't let a few people ruin your views of this forum.  I ran into a similar problem a little while back.  People are here to help.  There are LOTS of cool people here.  This is actually one of the best fitness forums I've seen.  I plan to stay here a while . . . after I get back from the desert.




exactly, it is a forum.  we are not suposed to agree on anything.  you can express your view...."I don't think women with big muscles are attractive"  great...I will come along and say "I think women with muscles are damn hot!!!  "  and we can leave it at that.  You don't have to carry it on and lash out at people.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 11, 2004)

..and maybe the fact that the 2 other threads were closed should be seen as a hint to drop it.  no one is going to change their views on this issue by "discussing" it and no one you've insulted is likely to change their views of you - however there are lots of other things you can post about and lots of other people you haven't pissed off.


----------



## intofitness23 (Aug 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> exactly, it is a forum. we are not suposed to agree on anything. you can express your view...."I don't think women with big muscles are attractive" great...I will come along and say "I think women with muscles are damn hot!!!  " and we can leave it at that. You don't have to carry it on and lash out at people.


Excuse me..as I recall I did simply state my opinion on the "females working out" thread...and I said I thought it was nasty when a womans chest starts looking really flat after lifting so many weights. Then they jump all over me and assume Im some huge fat ass because I dont think women with a lot of muscle looks appealing. That is when the name callling started...and although this is just a stupid forum, I felt the need to defend myself and speak my opinion. If you go back and read a lot of those bodybuilding ladies continued to call me names and talk nonsense about me so of course Im going to start calling names..anyways this is ridiculous... There is NO way to get through to people who are obsessed with bodybuilding.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 11, 2004)

then why are you here and why did you start ANOTHER thread to discuss the same thing when the last 2 threads were closed?  take the hint.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 11, 2004)

Odd that there are so many *here *obsessed with bodybuilding.

FYI..I think Paris Hilton is hot and she has NO muscle.


----------



## trHawT (Aug 11, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Be aware and come back safe trHawt ...




Thanks, bro.  I wasn't expecting to go to Pakistan.  Gotta wear body armor and carry an M-16 through the airport.  That will be fun!  lol.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> Excuse me..as I recall I did simply state my opinion on the "females working out" thread...and I said I thought it was nasty when a womans chest starts looking really flat after lifting so many weights. Then they jump all over me and assume Im some huge fat ass because I dont think women with a lot of muscle looks appealing. That is when the name callling started...and although this is just a stupid forum, I felt the need to defend myself and speak my opinion. If you go back and read a lot of those bodybuilding ladies continued to call me names and talk nonsense about me so of course Im going to start calling names..anyways this is ridiculous... There is NO way to get through to people who are obsessed with bodybuilding.




So post your pictures and lets see your fabulous bod.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 11, 2004)

Paris Hilton is hot in that dirty, skanky, need-to-wear-3-condoms-just-to-be-safe sort of way.  But yeah, I'd bang her.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> So post your pictures and lets see your fabulous bod.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

ok...I never once said Brooke Burke was ugly, fat or anything of that nature.  I said she is not a fitness model, she is a bikini model and a very pretty one.
She has a nice body, but not the body that I want for myself.  To each there own.

I would NEVER go onto a board and BASH someone for their ways of thinking or for what that person may or may not like.  It is disrespectful.  Its down right rude to call us bitches, etc when you know nothing about us, our beliefs or what our goals are for what we do.

My idea of a fit person is Monica Brant or any of the top level fitness, figure comp.  Not an IFBB female bber.  To me they are fit, but in a whole different aspect than the figure/fitness girls, some of the female bbers are just downright freaky looking.  But once again....TO EACH THEIR OWN.   Whatever makes them happy!

I do take offense when someone says I am too bulky or have too much muscle.  But ya know what INTO...you have no idea where I come from or how long it takes me to diet down to compete.  I doubt very seriously you would EVER have the gutes to get up on a stage in a tiny bikini to have yourself picked apart by everyone there to see along with a panel of judges.  There is no hiding your flaws on a stage with those lights.

Another thing....if you are pretty on the outside...Your certainly UGLY from the inside.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

Psstt....PEPPER...

That AVI looks YUMMY!  Pizza!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 11, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Odd that there are so many *here *obsessed with bodybuilding.
> 
> FYI..I think Paris Hilton is hot and she has NO muscle.


Yeah but I bet her mouth muscles are great!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Aug 11, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> did anyone watch the last episode of Trading Spouses? the final episode was last night...
> 
> anyway, *intofitness23* reminds me of the large trailor park trash chick.



I saw it. I think the overweight chick had a cogent point, her host family's female friends were a bunch of stuck up cunts.


----------



## irontime (Aug 11, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> HELLO....chicks with muscles do look good. Brooke Burke has muscle..but not a lot of muscle like these women bodybuilders. OMG i think there is no way to get through to anyone on here. I am not saying I dont like muscles but just not to where it looks manly..OK????????? GEEZ


Wow  definitely sounds like a heavy flow day


----------



## Pepper (Aug 11, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Psstt....PEPPER...
> 
> That AVI looks YUMMY!


 
So does yours!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 11, 2004)

what a thread ...  ... there is never a dull moment here at IM.  

Pepper ... nice reply


----------



## BritChick (Aug 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> Dude, that is your preference.  A lot of guys don't like that look but a lot of guys do.  I don't understand why you are so anrgy because some people like their women to be muscular (or in this case more muscular than Brooke Burke).  It is like you telling me that I am an asshole because I love to eat steak and you think red meat is bad for you.  It is a matter of preference.



P-funk... you like steak??? Yeesh... what an asshole!   

intofitness... you gotta chill, getting so bent out of shape over something so trivial is SUCH a waste of energy.  sticks and stones... you started this thread saying that someone should address everyone who name calls and then you go on to call people bitches and loosers, talk about perpetuating a situation!!   

If someone calls you a name, WHO CARES?! Why retaliate, it just empowers the name caller, use it to fuel you in a positive way!

So you don't like overtly muscular females, that's cool, live and let live.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

> P-funk... you like steak??? Yeesh... what an asshole!



I like steak....I like your abs.....I like the fact that you have a british accent too


----------



## intofitness23 (Aug 11, 2004)

OMG..you people never quit. If you dont want me to keep talking then WHY do you keep posting??? It is truely sad. I just wanted to get something across about the name callling ..BOOM already like 20 responses telling me off again. You have no right to act like I am out of line when you are yourself..especially whoever the hell that JLBOO person is...very annoying. I realize everyone has their own idea of what they think is fit....but damn if you really think Brooke Burke is not fit then you have a problem.  Ive seen plenty of fitness models and they dont look too built..but a lot of you do. Why do you have the need to look like you do? Is there a reason you have to build yourself up and get on stage like that? To me that is not a sign of confidence, but a sign of somewhat low self esteem.

 From what Ive seen over the years anyone who strives at pumping themselves up like you a lot of you do, has some real issues. You are trying to make up for something else you are lacking. Btw..I have no need to post a pic up..I have nothing to prove and its obvious because I dont look like a female bodybuilder that I would get nothing but negative comments..except from most of the guys on here. I actually am in very good shape and always have been and Im currently achieving more muscle mass but I just dont want to overdo it like a lot of you have. Also dont try to act like you are all that because you dedicated yourself to looking like you do. If i wanted to look like a bodybuilder I could. I have great motivation, determination etc. I just choose to look healthy and lean. I dont have the need to build myself to get attention and intimidate men. Im a nice person also, dont be assuming that Im some mean person. I just got a little too worked up but why shouldnt i be? You people have been telling me off ever since I made that comment about a womans chest looking too flat due to lifting too many weights. I have the right to say whatever and you talk about me not having the right to bash peoples opinions? Are you not doing the same thing to me?? Yeah..exactly...this site sucks..and I dont intend to return so have fun you obsessed freaks..and you do look manly as all get out ...or at least 90% of you ladies on here...so just something to think about....bye bye..

Ps. the reason I posted this thread was..it gives you guys something to do all day because you have nothing better to do then lift weights and post shit on here...


----------



## Pepper (Aug 11, 2004)

Man on man..that avy with a British accent....

<<must concentrate on work>>


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 11, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> ..and I dont intend to return so have fun you obsessed freaks..



promise?  b/c you got our hopes up when you said you wouldn't be back yesterday...and here you are again today.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Man on man..that avy with a British accent....
> 
> <<must concentrate on work>>




I know!!


----------



## Pepper (Aug 11, 2004)

I think it is time for her to get 86'd.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 11, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> Why do you have the need to look like you do? Is there a reason you have to build yourself up and get on stage like that? To me that is not a sign of confidence, but a sign of somewhat low self esteem.
> 
> From what Ive seen over the years anyone who strives at pumping themselves up like you a lot of you do, has some real issues. You are trying to make up for something else you are lacking.


 ... we haven't had this kind of drama for a while 



			
				intofitness23 said:
			
		

> Ps. the reason I posted this thread was..it gives you guys something to do all day because you have nothing better to do then lift weights and post shit on here...



thanks ... it's a pretty slow day.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 11, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> Ps. the reason I posted this thread was..it gives you guys something to do all day because you have nothing better to do then lift weights and post shit on here...


That's actually sort of true (in my case.)

..........I used to have a life..............


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> OMG..you people never quit. If you dont want me to keep talking then WHY do you keep posting??? It is truely sad. I just wanted to get something across about the name callling ..BOOM already like 20 responses telling me off again. You have no right to act like I am out of line when you are yourself..especially whoever the hell that JLBOO person is...very annoying. I realize everyone has their own idea of what they think is fit....but damn if you really think Brooke Burke is not fit then you have a problem.  Ive seen plenty of fitness models and they dont look too built..but a lot of you do. Why do you have the need to look like you do? Is there a reason you have to build yourself up and get on stage like that? To me that is not a sign of confidence, but a sign of somewhat low self esteem.
> 
> From what Ive seen over the years anyone who strives at pumping themselves up like you a lot of you do, has some real issues. You are trying to make up for something else you are lacking. Btw..I have no need to post a pic up..I have nothing to prove and its obvious because I dont look like a female bodybuilder that I would get nothing but negative comments..except from most of the guys on here. I actually am in very good shape and always have been and Im currently achieving more muscle mass but I just dont want to overdo it like a lot of you have. Also dont try to act like you are all that because you dedicated yourself to looking like you do. If i wanted to look like a bodybuilder I could. I have great motivation, determination etc. I just choose to look healthy and lean. I dont have the need to build myself to get attention and intimidate men. Im a nice person also, dont be assuming that Im some mean person. I just got a little too worked up but why shouldnt i be? You people have been telling me off ever since I made that comment about a womans chest looking too flat due to lifting too many weights. I have the right to say whatever and you talk about me not having the right to bash peoples opinions? Are you not doing the same thing to me?? Yeah..exactly...this site sucks..and I dont intend to return so have fun you obsessed freaks..and you do look manly as all get out ...or at least 90% of you ladies on here...so just something to think about....bye bye..
> 
> Ps. the reason I posted this thread was..it gives you guys something to do all day because you have nothing better to do then lift weights and post shit on here...



I'm annoying???  PLEASE...You took it upon yoursel to PM me and tell me what you thought of me.   So who is the one annoying who?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> I saw it. I think the overweight chick had a cogent point, her host family's female friends were a bunch of stuck up cunts.



hmmm...you must have missed the endless negativity she had towards everyone in Cali., and the fact that her own family was not sad to see her leave and they were not to thrilled that she came home!


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 11, 2004)

Oh and I love a good british accent, too! 
Very attractive.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

and to share that PM:

You are stupid.. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well thank god the thread is closed huh? Dont worry I wont bother you will any more pm's but just had to say this. Can you say JEALOUS??!! Brooke Burke is a fitness model and she isnt TONE??? LMAO!! I thought you people didnt even use the word "Tone". If you cant see Brooke Brooke is in great shape and is VERY firm with enough muscle then...you are quite sad you stupid manly bitch..take care


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 11, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Man on man..that avy with a British accent....
> 
> <<must concentrate on work>>




ahhhh ... another lady to add to the Canadian IM hottie brigade!    Stretching from JBo on the east side to Brit on the west ...


----------



## Pepper (Aug 11, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> OMG..bye bye..


I think you'd be much happier as a BBS like this one. Enjoy!


----------



## pmech (Aug 11, 2004)

I prefer russian or eastern european accent. No offense to brit chick. 


God dont let me start the accent bashing thread please.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 11, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> OMG..you people never quit. If you dont want me to keep talking then WHY do you keep posting??? It is truely sad. I just wanted to get something across about the name callling ..BOOM already like 20 responses telling me off again. You have no right to act like I am out of line when you are yourself..especially whoever the hell that JLBOO person is...very annoying. I realize everyone has their own idea of what they think is fit....but damn if you really think Brooke Burke is not fit then you have a problem.  Ive seen plenty of fitness models and they dont look too built..but a lot of you do. Why do you have the need to look like you do? Is there a reason you have to build yourself up and get on stage like that? To me that is not a sign of confidence, but a sign of somewhat low self esteem.
> 
> From what Ive seen over the years anyone who strives at pumping themselves up like you a lot of you do, has some real issues. You are trying to make up for something else you are lacking. Btw..I have no need to post a pic up..I have nothing to prove and its obvious because I dont look like a female bodybuilder that I would get nothing but negative comments..except from most of the guys on here. I actually am in very good shape and always have been and Im currently achieving more muscle mass but I just dont want to overdo it like a lot of you have. Also dont try to act like you are all that because you dedicated yourself to looking like you do. If i wanted to look like a bodybuilder I could. I have great motivation, determination etc. I just choose to look healthy and lean. I dont have the need to build myself to get attention and intimidate men. Im a nice person also, dont be assuming that Im some mean person. I just got a little too worked up but why shouldnt i be? You people have been telling me off ever since I made that comment about a womans chest looking too flat due to lifting too many weights. I have the right to say whatever and you talk about me not having the right to bash peoples opinions? Are you not doing the same thing to me?? Yeah..exactly...this site sucks..and I dont intend to return so have fun you obsessed freaks..and you do look manly as all get out ...or at least 90% of you ladies on here...so just something to think about....bye bye..
> 
> Ps. the reason I posted this thread was..it gives you guys something to do all day because you have nothing better to do then lift weights and post shit on here...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2004)

just for the record Brooke Burk is hot, however she does *not* have the body of a fitness or figure chick.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 11, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> and to share that PM:
> 
> You are stupid..
> 
> ...



I never get a controversial pm like this


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 11, 2004)

pmech said:
			
		

> I prefer russian or eastern european accent.


No thank you.  I get enough of that accent from my family.  Ughhhhhh  Trust me, it would get on your nerves after a while.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 11, 2004)

pmech said:
			
		

> I prefer russian or eastern european accent. No offense to brit chick.
> 
> 
> God dont let me start the accent bashing thread please.



LMAO


----------



## Pepper (Aug 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I never get a controversial pm like this


Now you have rec'd one...


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> I never get a controversial pm like this


Would you like one?


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I think you'd be much happier as a BBS like this one. Enjoy!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

This made work more fun today.  Marketing plans are boring.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 11, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> This made work more fun today. Marketing plans are boring.


More boring than tax returns?


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 11, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Now you have rec'd one...



now I'm naturally pissed


----------



## intofitness23 (Aug 11, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> and to share that PM:
> 
> You are stupid..
> 
> ...


Yes I definitly am leaving but I just saw what you posted and wanted to say something else. Sorry...very sorry you have nothing better to do than to post PM's people send to you. I know its difficult for many of us to understand why you rarely get attention, but please that is truely pathetic to post up a private message. I dont know who the hell you think you are calling me stupid...see my point again. I called you annoying...not stupid. Those words have very different meanings. And remember you are the one that is STUPID if anything. You are building up your muscles larger than a mans to make up for your lack of brain cells...LOL..sad  

And again Brooke Burke or any other woman that resembles her is hot...so get over it you morons. I dont need a therapist, I think you all do..look in the mirror and look at your obsession..


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 11, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Would you like one?



can you top Peppers blah: )


----------



## Pepper (Aug 11, 2004)

NT, you going to Vegas again this fall? I am going 10/7 - 10/10.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 11, 2004)

Who the heck is Brooke Burke anyway?


----------



## pmech (Aug 11, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> Yes I definitly am leaving but I just saw what you posted and wanted to say something else. Sorry...very sorry you have nothing better to do than to post PM's people send to you. I know its difficult for many of us to understand why you rarely get attention, but please that is truely pathetic to post up a private message. I dont know who the hell you think you are calling me stupid...see my point again. I called you annoying...not stupid. Those words have very different meanings. And remember you are the one that is STUPID if anything. You are building up your muscles larger than a mans to make up for your lack of brain cells...LOL..sad
> 
> And again Brooke Burke or any other woman that resembles her is hot...so get over it you morons. I dont need a therapist, I think you all do..look in the mirror and look at your obsession..


And in response to that I say, Italian accents are also nice. Although they make me think of my grandmother..... and that isnt so sexy.... at least not since the therapy.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Who the heck is Brooke Burke anyway?



Nevermind, googled her... guess I am not up on my FHM reading! 
Yep, she's a hotty.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 11, 2004)




----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 11, 2004)

pmech said:
			
		

> And in response to that I say, Italian accents are also nice. Although they make me think of my grandmother..... and that isnt so sexy.... at least not since the therapy.


Don't let them screw with your mind, your grandma is damn sexy!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 11, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> NT, you going to Vegas again this fall? I am going 10/7 - 10/10.



no ... we're looking at buying a house very shortly (actually looking at some tonight with the agent) ... then we've been asked to attend a _party_   in Cuba in January ...


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Who the heck is Brooke Burke anyway?



she used to be the host of E's Wild On show, and she is a model.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> Nevermind, googled her... guess I am not up on my FHM reading!
> Yep, she's a hotty.



Brit...she is a hottie.  Seems that Into is obsessed with her.   Someone warn Brooke she may have a stalker.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 11, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Brit...she is a hottie.  Seems that Into is obsessed with her.   Someone warn Brooke she may have a stalker.


I was there first!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> no ... we're looking at buying a house very shortly (actually looking at some tonight with the agent) ... then we've been asked to attend a _party_   in Cuba in January ...


NT...You bringing your STAR sunglasses with you to Cuba for your party?       Mrs. NT needs a matching pair!   Gotta take a pic on the beach sporting them!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> I was there first!!!


I'm sorry Max...you can be stalker #1, then Into can be stalker #2.  She gets leftovers.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 11, 2004)

That's better.


----------



## pmech (Aug 11, 2004)

A old saying but a fitting one here:

Restraining orders are just another way to say "I Love you"


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 11, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> NT...You bringing your STAR sunglasses with you to Cuba for your party?       Mrs. NT needs a matching pair!   Gotta take a pic on the beach sporting them!



If we make it, we sure will take that pic.  I'll get a pic this Thursday if we go out ... a guy here at work bet me I wouldn't wear them in public.   ... please, wearing sunglasses ... is that the best bet you could come up with?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> Yes I definitly am leaving but I just saw what you posted and wanted to say something else. Sorry...very sorry you have nothing better to do than to post PM's people send to you. I know its difficult for many of us to understand why you rarely get attention, but please that is truely pathetic to post up a private message. I dont know who the hell you think you are calling me stupid...see my point again. I called you annoying...not stupid. Those words have very different meanings. And remember you are the one that is STUPID if anything. You are building up your muscles larger than a mans to make up for your lack of brain cells...LOL..sad
> 
> And again Brooke Burke or any other woman that resembles her is hot...so get over it you morons. I dont need a therapist, I think you all do..look in the mirror and look at your obsession..


You aren't gone yet?    

And you tell us to get a life


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

seriously........intoFATness needs to get her fat ass a life or at least go to the damn gym.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 11, 2004)

intoFATness


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> seriously........intoFATness needs to get her fat ass a life or at least go to the damn gym.


  She's trying to build muscle doncha know.  I'm sure those pretty pink db's will suit her well


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

Pink dumbells!!!!


hahah.....she needs to go over to the treadmill and run with the other SMOOTH looking girls.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 11, 2004)

Would everybody please stop picking on those of us who still use the pink dumbbells for training..........you'll hurt Var's feelings.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Would everybody please stop picking on those of us who still use the pink dumbbells for training..........you'll hurt Var's feelings.




hahahahahaha.......you said it, I didn't.....you said it, I didn't.  


I was thinking about saying it though.  Sorry VAR


----------



## ZECH (Aug 11, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I think it is time for her to get 86'd.


----------



## intofitness23 (Aug 11, 2004)

I couldnt stop myself from coming back on here but trust me I wont again...how sad you still are posting on this thread. Its really sad also that all you people can come up with is that im a fatass...if you only saw me, you would feel pretty fucking stupid. Btw..Im stronger than a lot of women and I dont lift small dumbbells so get the HELL over it. I workout 5-6 days a week and have a lean body but was just wanting to have a little more muscle. I can actually lift a lot..morons. You are really pathetic people.....


Ps..P Funk you look like a TOTAL fag..and maybe you should hit the gym more..you need it..seriously..I LOVE guys with a lot of muscles...and you just dont have quite enough...good luck


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 11, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> I couldnt stop myself from coming back on here but trust me I wont again...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

We're sad?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 11, 2004)

and she can "actually lift a lot"


----------



## Jill (Aug 11, 2004)

These threads are too funny.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 11, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> I couldnt stop myself from coming back on here but trust me I wont again...how sad you still are posting on this thread. Its really sad also that all you people can come up with is that im a fatass...if you only saw me, you would feel pretty fucking stupid. Btw..Im stronger than a lot of women and I dont lift small dumbbells so get the HELL over it. I workout 5-6 days a week and have a lean body but was just wanting to have a little more muscle. I can actually lift a lot..morons. You are really pathetic people.....
> 
> 
> Ps..P Funk you look like a TOTAL fag..and maybe you should hit the gym more..you need it..seriously..I LOVE guys with a lot of muscles...and you just dont have quite enough...good luck




all ive got to say is, WOMEN DONT GET FLAT CHESTED FROM WORKING THERE CHESTS!!!!! THEY GET IT FROM DIETING YOU MORON!!!!!

btw Could you pm me your pics? if your not gonna show them to be looked at, i want to at least jack to them, seeing as how your prob. so hot


----------



## intofitness23 (Aug 11, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> all ive got to say is, WOMEN DONT GET FLAT CHESTED FROM WORKING THERE CHESTS!!!!! THEY GET IT FROM DIETING YOU MORON!!!!!
> 
> btw Could you pm me your pics? if your not gonna show them to be looked at, i want to at least jack to them, seeing as how your prob. so hot


You are a god damn moron..I never said from working their chests but its obvious if you start lifting as much as a man..your chest starts to look like one...and you must be stupid.. they get that way from their diet??????? They get it because they have such a low % of body fat from LIFTING too many weights along with diet..and of course GOD didnt bless them..with looks or attitudes..LMAO...god you all amaze me...see ya freaks


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

Will you leave already?  OMG, you are just so pathetic.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2004)

the ironic thing is *we* are all the "pathetic ones"?


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> .... they get that way from their diet??????? They get it because they have such a low % of body fat from LIFTING too many weights along with diet..and of course GOD didnt bless them..with looks or attitudes..LMAO...god you all amaze me...see ya freaks



yes, maybe you should start educating yourself rather than making yourself look increasingly imore ignorant with each post.

you get lean from your diet, not weight training.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 11, 2004)

no no no dont tell her to leave, im just getting into it geez....

Ok intofitness, you are obviously an uber newb when it comes to fitness...

You get it from dieting! what do you think your tits are made of???
FAT!

Geez! How can you not know your own titties??
what kinda woman are you?

If i had boobs i would....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 11, 2004)

BTW you didnt answer me, are you gonna send those pics or what? 

(no seriously??)


----------



## intofitness23 (Aug 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Will you leave already? OMG, you are just so pathetic.


Let me just say you are not only pathetic..but  ugly and a stupid bitch. Btw..I own my own company and I work from 7am to usually around 7pm. Ive had a lot of free time today, but I dont usually or else I wouldnt be wasting my time on such a sorry ass site full of pricks. On the other hand dont see how all of you even work out so much if you are on here ALL day running your stupid mouths. I cant believe how ignorant you all are. Its like no one can state their opinion without being called names and being talked down to. From what I see none of you even look too great, so why even bother lifting? Again if you saw me..you would feel so fucking stupid... 


See ya UGLY FAT ASSES


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

You keep making yourself sound more and more pathetic and ignorant with every post.


----------



## pmech (Aug 11, 2004)

*A + B + C + D = 7.11
A x B x C x D = 7.11

A=?
B=?
C=?
D=?

and 

Name five days of the week without saying - Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday
*


----------



## intofitness23 (Aug 11, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> no no no dont tell her to leave, im just getting into it geez....
> 
> Ok intofitness, you are obviously an uber newb when it comes to fitness...
> 
> ...


Yeah Im new to fitness..only been working out since middle school.......LOL


----------



## intofitness23 (Aug 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You keep making yourself sound more and more pathetic with every post.


If I looked like you...I would KILL Myself...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

Ahhh, that explains it all your in middle school.   I see your wit and comebacks are nothing more than childish behaviour.  I mean come on, you can't think of anything better than calling me ugly  

My feelings are so hurt.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Aug 11, 2004)

Meanwhile zubairkhan14, who started this whole mess, has conveniently disappeared.


----------



## intofitness23 (Aug 11, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Ahhh, that explains it all your in middle school.  I see your wit and comebacks are nothing more than childish behaviour. I mean come on, you can't think of anything better than calling me ugly
> 
> My feelings are so hurt.


Well I speak the truth..I saw your pic..all you can think of is to call me fat and whatever else..have you seen me, no? And yeah Im in pretty good shape so dont get so disappointed that I dont look like you most likely used to..a fucking fat ass..

lol.ok im seriously leaving now..its been fun


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 11, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> Well I speak the truth..I saw your pic..all you can think of is to call me fat and whatever else..have you seen me, no? And yeah Im in pretty good shape so dont get so disappointed that I dont look like you most likely used to..a fucking fat ass..
> 
> lol.ok im seriously leaving now..its been fun



NO!!! stay
talk to me, why havent you been knocking on me??
cmon! dont be a pussy

Im the forum pussy 

Ok, maybe if i insult your you'll stay, cuz that seems to be it

Ok
Your are dumb
You are fat
You  arent nice in your face

Ok now throw some back at me

Seriously i havent gotten those pics, yet
damn girl


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 11, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Meanwhile zubairkhan14, who started this whole mess, has conveniently disappeared.



lol


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 11, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> If I looked like you...I would KILL Myself...




and i looked like you, i would go strap myself to the hood of a car
and get someone to drive my face at 100 mph into a brick wall

It might improve your features 

ok now say something to me


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> all ive got to say is, WOMEN DONT GET FLAT CHESTED FROM WORKING THERE CHESTS!!!!! THEY GET IT FROM DIETING YOU MORON!!!!!
> 
> btw Could you pm me your pics? if your not gonna show them to be looked at, i want to at least jack to them, seeing as how your prob. so hot




Thank you Cat!   I may be flat chested but DAMN I have some awesome chest muscle and muscle cleavage!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 11, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> Thank you Cat!   I may be flat chested but DAMN I have some awesome chest muscle and muscle cleavage!




 she doesnt like me for some reason...

oh well


----------



## pmech (Aug 11, 2004)

Butts are a better attribute anyways. Boobs are overated.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> yes, maybe you should start educating yourself rather than making yourself look increasingly imore ignorant with each post.
> 
> you get lean from your diet, not weight training.



Robert.....You left out that nasty word called CARDIO too.


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> she doesnt like me for some reason...
> 
> oh well


That's ok Cat...We all still love you here even if she doesn't appreciate you.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 11, 2004)

Pepper said:
			
		

> I think you'd be much happier as a BBS like this one. Enjoy!


 Why do i get the feeling that this is a troll _from_ FC?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 11, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> That's ok Cat...We all still love you here even if she doesn't appreciate you.



"we"?
lol
i count 6...the other 400 ignore me, but its ok

I will win them over when they see how freaky huge i am, especially now that i am more cut


----------



## Monolith (Aug 11, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> Well I speak the truth..I saw your pic..all you can think of is to call me fat and whatever else..have you seen me, no? And yeah Im in pretty good shape so dont get so disappointed that I dont look like you most likely used to..a fucking fat ass..
> 
> lol.ok im seriously leaving now..its been fun


 When you get back from your daily binge and purge, we'll be here waiting, chubby.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 11, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> When you get back from your daily binge and purge, we'll be here waiting, chubby.



LOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trHawT (Aug 11, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> Paris Hilton is hot in that dirty, skanky, need-to-wear-3-condoms-just-to-be-safe sort of way.  But yeah, I'd bang her.



That's awesome!


----------



## trHawT (Aug 11, 2004)

intofitness23 said:
			
		

> Let me just say you are not only pathetic..but  ugly and a stupid bitch. Btw..I own my own company and I work from 7am to usually around 7pm. Ive had a lot of free time today, but I dont usually or else I wouldnt be wasting my time on such a sorry ass site full of pricks. On the other hand dont see how all of you even work out so much if you are on here ALL day running your stupid mouths. I cant believe how ignorant you all are. Its like no one can state their opinion without being called names and being talked down to. From what I see none of you even look too great, so why even bother lifting? Again if you saw me..you would feel so fucking stupid...
> 
> 
> See ya UGLY FAT ASSES



Can we say self-projection?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 11, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> When you get back from your daily binge and purge, we'll be here waiting, chubby.



I don't think I've said it today - Mono is the greatest.  

by the way - I'm surprised intoFATness hasn't been resourceful enough to find photos of someone else on the internet and post them claiming they're of her.  she's not that bright though folks - in one of the closed threads i literally said that my only reasons for going to the gym were to 1) intimidate men and belittle them by lifting more weight than them and 2) so i could view my massive bulging hulkish muscles from all angles due to the mirrors everywhere...apparently the sarcasm was too sophisticated for her   dumbass thought it was true.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

We know it was true, come on stop lying.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 11, 2004)

YOU know Jodi  

no need to alert the others.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

I pose in the mirror at the gym with everyone around so hey, it's all good.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

Does anyone else think this intofitness chick is REALLY Johnnny?!?!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2004)

not sure, but she sure made a lot of friends here!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2004)

hey look, she put up her avatar!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> hey look, she put up her avatar!


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Does anyone else think this intofitness chick is REALLY Johnnny?!?!


Johnnny makes sense sometimes.  Into does not.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 11, 2004)

HAHAH prince!!! did you put that avatar there???
or did she?? honestly??


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 11, 2004)

whats wrong with jonnny??
why eveyrone not like him?


----------



## gmontem (Aug 11, 2004)

intofitness23, I do not know where you got the idea that most of us here spend the entire day or most of the time working out.  None of us want to overtrain for it is counterproductive to building muscle.  I am quite sure a large number of us work out for at most 90 minutes, 3-4 times a week.


----------



## Monolith (Aug 11, 2004)

LMFAO

 i <3 prince


----------



## Vieope (Aug 11, 2004)

_to long to read_


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 11, 2004)

intofitness23 for moderator


----------



## gr81 (Aug 11, 2004)

This has got to be bogus, I mean there is no way this bitch is for real. If she is she's got issue. I already got into it with her in the sexual health thread cuz she is scared to suck a cock. That can't be her in her AVI thou, that would be just too good to be true! ah ha

alls I gots'ta say is.. she's a piggy piggy


----------



## Arnold (Aug 11, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> HAHAH prince!!! did you put that avatar there???
> or did she?? honestly??



would I do something like that?


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

Lol!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 11, 2004)

NEVER have i held Prince in higher regard.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 11, 2004)

I just read this entire thread. Rob, you rock!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Aug 11, 2004)

Premier has got to win the award for best sig ever...


----------



## Chain Link (Aug 11, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I just read this entire thread. Rob, you rock!


I think that just about sums it up.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 11, 2004)

What a funny thread. Damn it , it seems I miss all the good stuff!


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You better hope that I never meet you in real life. I will cut your fucking head off.


.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 11, 2004)

Why are you posting that here?  I dont see why you try to antagonize me?

Whats your fucking deal?

I should also point out that that was said to you, for calling me a "lil bitch" for no apparent reason.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 11, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You better hope that I never meet you in real life. I will cut your fucking head off.


lol


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 11, 2004)

Let him be. He craves attention.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 11, 2004)

I like you dude relax, its all in good fun. 

Almost time to leave the offfice and hit the gym hooray! thinking....shoulders and calves today.


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 11, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Let him be. He craves attention.


Craves attention? Interesting from a guy with a signature the size of yours


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 11, 2004)

So you noticed my big sig?

Thats what all the ladies tell me


----------



## gr81 (Aug 11, 2004)

someone tell him that the Admiral is no more! ha ha


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

> Ps..P Funk you look like a TOTAL fag..and maybe you should hit the gym more..you need it..seriously..I LOVE guys with a lot of muscles...and you just dont have quite enough...good luck


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 11, 2004)

Damn P. Will you ever be able to recover from such an insult?

I mean, we all know fat girls have big triceps, but thats no need to tell P-Funk he's not hardcore!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey GR8.... cant wait till next season bro.

Me and you is gonna have some wurds


----------



## P-funk (Aug 11, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> Damn P. Will you ever be able to recover from such an insult?
> 
> I mean, we all know fat girls have big triceps, but thats no need to tell P-Funk he's not hardcore!




yeah, it was pretty harsh.  i am all broken up.  i hate getting picked on by fat girls.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 11, 2004)

camarosuper6 said:
			
		

> I mean, we all know fat girls have big triceps




BWAAAHAHAHAHAPAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Jodi (Aug 11, 2004)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yeah, it was pretty harsh.  i am all broken up.  i hate getting picked on by fat girls.


Your little and I'm ugly, we'd make a great couple.  What do ya say baby  I guess nobody else would want us so what the hell.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 12, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Your little and I'm ugly, we'd make a great couple.  What do ya say baby  I guess nobody else would want us so what the hell.





MEOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Rich46yo (Aug 12, 2004)

""""""""""OMG..you people never quit. If you dont want me to keep talking then WHY do you keep posting??? It is truely sad. I just wanted to get something across about the name callling ..BOOM already like 20 responses telling me off again. You have no right to act like I am out of line when you are yourself..especially whoever the hell that JLBOO person is...very annoying"""""""""

                         Hold on a minute here. Who is 'telling you off"? You are a little to sensitive no?

""""""""" Is there a reason you have to build yourself up and get on stage like that? To me that is not a sign of confidence, but a sign of somewhat low self esteem."""""""

                         They do it for the same reasons a baseball player or football player strives to be their best. Thats why BB is a sport, and a damn great one. The effort and dedication needed to be a great BB is almost inhuman and tho Im not a competitive one I salute them for their effort. BB is a wonderful sport. Have you ever been to a competition? I went to a MR "O" many years ago and had a great time, the energy in the place was electric. Personally I think JLB is a Goddess. She is drop dead gorgeous and her muscles make me pant.

                     But the real beauty from a woman is from within.

"""""""I have no need to post a pic up..I have nothing to prove and its obvious because I dont look like a female bodybuilder that I would get nothing but negative comments..""""

                      Kid why are you so insecure? If you dont want to post a pic of yourself then dont. Whats the issue? BB is a sport that celebrates the human form. I can sit there for hours looking at BB mags, looking at physiques of men, and "bodies" of woman, reading their routines and about them. So what? If your not into it then so what? Dont put down others who are!

"""""""""" I just choose to look healthy and lean. I dont have the need to build myself to get attention and intimidate men. Im a nice person also, dont be assuming that Im some mean person. I just got a little too worked up but why shouldnt i be? You people have been telling me off ever since I made that comment about a womans chest looking too flat due to lifting too many weights. I have the right to say whatever and you talk about me not having the right to bash peoples opinions? Are you not doing the same thing to me?? Yeah..exactly...this site sucks..and I dont intend to return so have fun you obsessed freaks..and you do look manly as all get out ...or at least 90% of you ladies on here...so just something to think about....bye bye..""""""""""

                        If thats really your AVI then you dont look "healthy and lean". You actually look overweight and out of condition. If thats the case maybe you should stay here. There are people with a lot of fitness knowledge and experience that can help you,and, are unselfish enough to do so. And Probably still would even after this insulting post of yours.

                          Your way,way out of line and owe the members an apology here.....................take care...............Rich


----------



## ZECH (Aug 12, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> hey look, she put up her avatar!


You ain't right


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Aug 13, 2004)

Some people take things far too seriously sometimes on these boards.  this HAS to be some sort of crude joke by some guy.  it is kinda funny if you look at it from that perspective.  go thru the posts to see how people responded to 'her'.  too funny really. 

what smiley thing would i need to show that i am not being sarcastic or mean-spirited?    is the only one i know.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 13, 2004)

> Some people take things far too seriously sometimes on these boards. this HAS to be some sort of crude joke by some guy. it is kinda funny if you look at it from that perspective. go thru the posts to see how people responded to 'her'. too funny really.


As I have read through this and all the other related threads I have often thought the same thing and considered Asspun. This is the exact kind of the thing he would do. This person lacked his intellect, good sense of humor, and poor writing style (into's was bad but Asspun's is way worse as he does it with an accent). Maybe he inspired it though. See what you started Asspun. This is all your fault.


----------

